# red spot????



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

hey everybody... i just got the internet working so i can finally post this. my man creek has a strange red dot that is noticably much more vibrant red than the rest of her coloration it is <1mm and has been there since i bought her. the previous owner said he had her for 3 years with no problems. any ideas? i will update with photos but she is pretty shy and since the viv has areas that cannot be viewed and the 99% humitity foggs up the glass constantly, it is very hard to get good pics.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i should add that she seems in good health and is active. im just bieng precautious.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

pics will help alot.. then im sure you will get a better response and more info


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

hopefully this works. Iits on her right shoulder neck area.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

general-health-disease-treatment/topic39667.html?hilit=red



here is a link the post i had going with my mantella with similar red spots..


like you will read it could be many different things causing the red spots


my best advince is dont rule out anything till 100% sure its not it and get incontact with a vet or dr, frye he was pretty helpful with mine


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

possibly.... the dot does not protrude (at all) it is not a bump. could this be just a natural coloration abnormality?


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe its trying to be hindu


----------

